# Clearing 1244 controller faults?



## Titan (Feb 11, 2010)

OK I was able to clear the BB wiring check fault by connecting pin 7 and 22 to the keyswitch.

I took a battery out of series to drop the system to 24-25~ volts and this cleared the overvoltage, for some reason the system is showing 38 volts when all 3 batteries are in use.

The LED on the controller is now showing normal operation and there are no faults on the programmer.

but...

The main contactor won't close. I suspect that this is because the system is now at 24 volts and this contactor (we took from a hyster controller board) will only operate at 36 volts.

so, we need to find a way to drop 2 volts so that the overvoltage will go away with all 3 batteries connected... And it's been way too long since I took any classes on the subject.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Titan said:


> I took a battery out of series to drop the system to 24-25~ volts and this cleared the overvoltage, for some reason the system is showing 38 volts when all 3 batteries are in use.
> 
> The main contactor won't close. I suspect that this is because the system is now at 24 volts and this contactor (we took from a hyster controller board) will only operate at 36 volts.


Hey Titan, 

The first parameter, I think, is for voltage. Should be set to 3 for 36 volt battery.

You should have settings further down the list for contactor pull-in and drop out voltage as a percent of battery.

Try those.

major


----------



## Titan (Feb 11, 2010)

major said:


> Hey Titan,
> 
> The first parameter, I think, is for voltage. Should be set to 3 for 36 volt battery.
> 
> ...


Well, the problem we have is the programmer is a 'user' level, the lowest level of control over the controller parameters.

It's a model 1311-1101 or something like that. The one I would need for the ability to change anything I want is the 1311-4401. I might be off a little on the numbers but basically the 4 model allows everything and the 1 allows practically nothing but throttle and braking etc.

We are just borrowing the programmer from someone so we weren't positive which one it was until we got it today... So at least it didn't cost us anything; those things are ridiculously overpriced.

I've heard there's pc software that does the same thing, but finding a copy isn't easy.


----------



## Titan (Feb 11, 2010)

Or...

Where could I go to find a resistor big enough to get the 2 volt voltage drop?


----------

